# Killed my Craftsman



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I finally did my Craftsman lawn tractor in.

I stripped the pinion gear & I can't readily find a replacement. 








Sears won't sell me just the gear, they only want to sell me a 'kit' for $75.00, *AND* they can't promise a delivery date. The 'best' they can do is quote me 7-10 working days... "But it might take a _little_ longer." 

The closest place that will order the part for me is an hour+ away in Scott, LA. They expect me to drive there, order & prepay for the part, then they won't even ship it to me! I'll have to drive back to pick it up. This, after they expect to charge me for shipping too. 

I got so P.O.-ed & frustrated (especially when added to the probs with the MTD I'm fighting with) I went out & bought a new tractor. 

It's the first *new* mower I've ever owned. I've been mowing with 2nd & 3rd hand machines since I was 9.

My wife said: "Good! Less fixing, more mowing." Then she added: "Now you'll have more time to work on _other_ household projects."


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

whats yer new mower?
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

CatDaddy thats an old tractor but where is the pictures of the new one and what kind is it. Congrats on your new tractor.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Bought a Husqvarna YTH2148. Wanted the GTH2548, but couldn't really afford an extra $800. 
I got a 12mo/0% interest on the 2148 plus they threw in a 10 cu-ft dump cart for 'free'.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Here's the Husky:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it sounds like you bought yourself a nice LT:thumbsup:and the dump cart comes in handy to. Pictures we need pictures.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good Congrats again:clap: Also I think the inspection sticker on your truck is expired:lmao:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Yeah, I've skipped that little detail for the last couple of years. NANA I only drive it to the building supply store & our building lot every so often. With only 8 cops on duty in town any given day, I just don't worry about it. bartmoon 

Since my bro-in-law & I cobbled a trailer together over x-mas, I don't drive it much. Now my wife want's me to sell it. Need a diesel Rabbit pickup?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

*Anyone have a gear?*

Does anyone have an old junk craftsman they'd be willing to part out? I'd be more than happy with a half-way decent used gear. 
I'd just really hate to trash this *fine* :lmao: mower. :furious:

It never hurts to have a spare haulin', mowin' machine.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Got anymore pictures of the truck?
Ryan


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

*81 VW diesel Rabbit Pickup*

Yup. Here's your flashback to the early '80s!

It even came with a fitted fiberglass topper on the back. I had to store it though, since I often had to haul stuff too tall to fit inside. I managed to round up a sliding glass rear window for it, which was a score considering it was almost 20 years after they quit making them.

I hate having cars I hardly ever get to drive. But, 2 small kids (w/ car seats) in a 2 seater is definitely a no-go!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I havent seen one of those in years. Does it still run good should get close to 50 MPG and the body is still in good shape.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

How much are you asking for the diesel Rabbit pickup?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow what a difference between that old and new tractor.. congrats... looks great


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Oh, yeah. It still runs well, but the last time I checked it only got 38-ish mpg. But that didn't include any highway miles, it was all in town & around the parish. 

The paint sucks (obviously), but the body is still in decent shape. Never been wrecked, no dents (well, a few parking lot door dings). There's a small bit of minor surface rust, but it has a couple small spots of rust through. 1 the size of a quarter, near the rear wheelwell & a spot on the trailing edge of the driver's door where the door skin attaches to the door carcass.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your Craftsman CatDaddy. That sure is a sharp lookin' Husky! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

CatDaddy ---- Good buy on that AYP/Husky! Do you have a part number on the replacement part and/or the part number/model of your old Craftsman? I have a buddy that can look em up. I will definately look to see what I can do for you. 

Bye


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *CatDaddy ---- Good buy on that AYP/Husky! Do you have a part number on the replacement part and/or the part number/model of your old Craftsman? I have a buddy that can look em up. I will definately look to see what I can do for you.
> 
> Bye *


The best I can tell, the tractor's model # is 502.254970

The part description is 'Pinion Gear' - Part # is 92007.
It was superceded by the 'kit' which also includes the sector gear (and something else, not listed) part # 402075.

Thx!


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

S-J/Chief:
Thanks! It was the best I could manage within my ~$1800 budget. 
(Not wanting to start any BrandWars here.):hide: 
12 months interest free was also a persuader.

p.s. I don't really _want_ to give up on the Craftsman if I can fix it.

Chief: The going rate in this area (for the condition) is $850-$1700. I'll probably ask 1500, with 1200 as my bottom line since I've got new parts in it (starter, glow plugs), topper & (fairly rare) factory alloys on it.

L8r,
Angel


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks like my DYT except orange! Congrats!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome DYT4000 :friends: glad to have you aboard. They are more then likely the same just like the GT5000 and the GTH2548 being they are both made by AYP. Again welcome:friends:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd be more inclined to fix up the truck than your old Craftsman. Nothing against your tractor, but I think you sqeezed all there is to squeeze out of it. With the gas prices shooting up twice a day in my area, that truck could get real valuable real fast. Oh, and congrats on the nice new machine! Looks good and shouldn't need wrenching for a long time.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey David, welcome.. i see you found your way over huh?? 


you'll see its a little more friendly here.. although willie and duc still go at it here from time to time too... :furious: :furious:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I'd be more inclined to fix up the truck than your old Craftsman. Nothing against your tractor, but I think you sqeezed all there is to squeeze out of it. With the gas prices shooting up twice a day in my area, that truck could get real valuable real fast. Oh, and congrats on the nice new machine! Looks good and shouldn't need wrenching for a long time. *


Thanks!

There's really not much to fix up with the truck. I do need to top up the A/C though. It just won't fit me & 2 kids in car seats. 

I love the old truck (it was my Pop's before it was mine) & don't really want to get rid of it, but If I can't drive it very much & still have to pay insurance on it... it's just not cost effective any more. Especially now that my bro-in-law & I cobbled together a small (4' x 8') trailer that I use for hauling stuff around.

So it really _should_ go.

Angel


----------

